# Best Fly Reel under $400



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I know this will be an opinion thread but I'd like to hear some reasons along with the recommendations. I have a 7 wt rod on the way and need to put a reel on it for upper slot reds. Regularly get fish into the 30-32" range in the same areas. I would like a reel with a quality drag system for breaking down the bigger fish. I'd also like something with very little start up for fast breaks and just in case I want to play around with lighter tippets. I'd like to keep it under $400 and I intend to throw RW Bermuda Shorts. Thanks for the help!

Eric

Also I want it to look really cool.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Lots of choices on eBay, reels that are bought on a whim, hardly used, and at a big discount for you.
JC


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

3-Tand! or the new Redington Rise is pretty sweet as well


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Lamson fly reels are hard to beat for the money...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

For a 7wt the Tibor Back Country Wide is generally like $375'ish. It will hold about 250 yards of backing with a 7wt line. I've got one on my 6wt and I love it.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Tibor Back County Wide, I have one, absolutely love it for a lightweight setup. Maybe a used Everglades too. Could be a little on the heavy side for a 7 wt but I use them on my 8 wt and love it.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Backcountry Wide for 1st choice. 2nd would be something like a Nautilus or Lamson. I think I saw some deals on Sierra Trading post for Lamson the other day.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I just picked up a spare Abel super 7/8n brand new for $400 online. Can't beat that for the money. If you are patient you can find some deals.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

Over the winter I picked up a nearly new Backcountry Wide CL and a gently used CCF 8 off of eBay for right around $275 each. The deals might be harder to find this time of year, but they are out there.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Galvan torque is right at or just above your price point and ticks every box you mentioned. Website lists the t6 @$410 and the [email protected]$430. I have the t8 and the day after I got it I was catching Bonita. That told me everything I needed to know about the drag ☺ I'm sure a used one could be found for under your price point


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

First choice for me would be a used Everglades, if you must buy new..... 3-Tand T-70 ($350)

I own both.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Picked up a NIB w/ warranty card Everglades on eBay for 425.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

LowHydrogen said:


> First choice for me would be a used Everglades, if you must buy new..... 3-Tand T-70 ($350)
> 
> I own both.


My exact thoughts!! New or used 3-Tand T-70 WF7F 225/20lb Dacron (I have found for under $250.00 on E-bay) or a used Tibor, Everglades or a Backcountry Wide are pretty bullet proof fly reels!!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Abel just came out with new Super Series so some really good deals on the older models (new).

Unsealed drags:
-(old version) Abel SS
-used Tibor Everglades

Sealed:
Bauer MX4 (should be able to find some on discounts, they just discontinued this but it's a great reel)
Bauer SST 7/8 (their new version is right at $400)


----------



## Tarponist (Aug 25, 2016)

mirage reel is good for the $

but i love my tibor reels.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Tarponist said:


> mirage reel is good for the $
> 
> but i love my tibor reels.


If I'm spending $400 I'm buying an American made reel. The Colton Terrapin is a really nice quality reel that would cost more if it had a Tibor logo on it.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Lightest out of all of them and affordable and reliable.....

http://www.nautilusreels.com/estore/details/171709


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen Fly Fishing.....check out the Atlas or the Kraken in a size 3. The Dorado color scheme looks cool and it is as solid of a reel as you can get for the money.
Kraken 3 retail is $229
Atlas 3 retail is $339
www.allenflyfishing.com


----------



## J Jones (Apr 18, 2017)

I have the Allen Alpha III 9wt. Works great for trout and reds.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The best deal is the Ross Evolution LT #4 in the classifieds. $90. Ross also introduced a new Evolution R that is very light with a cool drag adjustment.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I've a Kraken 3 in the Emerald for sale if anyone is interested. New, never even had line on it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> The best deal is the Ross Evolution LT #4 in the classifieds. $90. Ross also introduced a new Evolution R that is very light with a cool drag adjustment.


The evolution is nice but the drag is really weak.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

el9surf said:


> The evolution is nice but the drag is really weak.


True on the drag but good for slot Texas reds, black drum, bass, carp, panfish etc.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> True on the drag but good for slot Texas reds, black drum, bass, carp, panfish etc.


Agreed.


----------



## Flylikebrian (Sep 11, 2016)

I have an Allen kraken 3 that I'll be posting in the classified in a couple days if you're still interested in a reel


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the recommendations guys, I ended up going with a Galvan Torque. Just got it in on Saturday. Very excited to fish it.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice reel and made in USA, a win win deal !


----------

